# pkg broken?



## sprock (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello,

Today when trying to install zip using pkg:


```
sudo pkg install zip
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'zip' have been found in the repositories
```

`pkg search zip` returns no hits.

`pkg info` works as expected:


```
pkg info | grep zip
hs-zlib-0.5.4.1_6...
```

I have no idea what has gone wrong.  Any help will be most appreciated.

System information:

```
pkg -v
1.4.12
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p10
amd64
```

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## talsamon (Apr 20, 2015)

Please, update to  1.5.1.


----------



## sprock (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you talsamon, that fixed it.

sprock


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2015)

Please keep in mind that FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE is not supported any more. Please upgrade to 10.1-RELEASE.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

